# Anyone taking blood pressure tablets ?



## David H (Oct 18, 2011)

As You know I was away last week and thought I had all my medication sorted in the pill containers.

I had omitted 3 days blood pressure tablets none fri, sat or Sunday.

When I arrived home on Sunday my head felt like it was ready to explode, I took tab as soon as I got back, one Monday and one today well the overwhelming pressure has eased but I still have a  muzzy head.

Question: was it caused by not having 3 days blood pressure tabs or is it just a bad case of Sinusitis which is gradually easing.

I didn't have a problem when I was by the sea, even up to time of leaving on Sunday (probably to do with the salt air).


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am on 20mg Lisinopril every day, but my BP inst actually that high, just high enough to increase the risk of eye damage with the background retinopathy.......

I sometimes get dizzy and think that my BP has dropped too much because of them, but its just speculation.......

Is your BP quite high usually...............if so its possible your symptoms are related, I would go to the doctor for a chat in that case, as missing your medication may cause problems........


----------



## susie28 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Headaches*

Before I was diagnosed with high blood pressure the first sign I had was a really bad headache it was so bad I just lay down on the floor and tried to support my head the least movement was really bad.
I have been on medication since so can understand if you missed three days of meds then you BP might have raised and given you your symptoms.
Not sure if this helps.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 18, 2011)

I sometimes miss mine, only for a day or two thoe, but have never noticed any ill effects.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

I would suspect that the problems you have felt were not related to you missing your meds for a few days. Blood pressure is an odd thing in that there can be no symptoms when it is high, but we often mistake other things (such as you describe) as being due to elevated blood pressure. Unless you've been knocking back a bottle of poteen every night I think your BP will only be slightly raised - I've missed my pills on many occasions and it only has a slight impact, and only if I've missed them for several days 

Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## David H (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks all, a very good friend of mine died from a brain aneurysm only 41, he suffered from high blood pressure and had missed his tabs for a week.


Hence the concern?

Thanks for the replies, sinusitis it is then!


----------



## FM001 (Oct 18, 2011)

BP meds much like any other meds prescribed should be taken as directed, may well have been Sinusitis causing the bad head but I wouldn't stop meds unless instructed by a gp.


----------



## MargB (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't know where you were on holiday but I forgot my bp tabs one time when holidaying in Scotland.  Went to a GP surgery who gave me a private prescription for just the days I needed so I would not be without.  First of all I went into Boots and asked if they could give me emergency supply but they referred me to the nearest surgery.


----------



## David H (Oct 18, 2011)

MargB said:


> Don't know where you were on holiday but I forgot my bp tabs one time when holidaying in Scotland.  Went to a GP surgery who gave me a private prescription for just the days I needed so I would not be without.  First of all I went into Boots and asked if they could give me emergency supply but they referred me to the nearest surgery.



I was on Inishbofin Island - No resident doctor, just a district nurse who happened to be off the island for a few days. 
They do have a Heli-Pad for medical emergencies.

It's my get away from it all hideaway: http://www.inishbofin.com/

I've even started a website Inishbofin a virtual tour: http://bofinislander.wordpress.com/


----------



## Phil65 (Oct 18, 2011)

David H said:


> I was on Inishbofin Island - No resident doctor, just a district nurse who happened to be off the island for a few days.
> They do have a Heli-Pad for medical emergencies.
> 
> It's my get away from it all hideaway: http://www.inishbofin.com/
> ...



Looks stunning! .........Will have to add to my places I want to go to!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> Looks stunning! .........Will have to add to my places I want to go to!



Agreed! I 'took the tour' last time David posted about it  I imagine being in such a beautiful place would more than offset missing a couple of days' tablets!


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2011)

All the times i spend pullig my hair out over your music quizzes I should be on    them Davey x


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 18, 2011)

If you are on Blood Pressure tablets and are required to do a treadmill stress test you have to stop taking the tablets for 3 days before the test at which point the meds are out of your system.  I find that that pulse rate goes up a lot and you would notice that, constant heart rate of 100+ is not fun.


----------



## GodivaGirl (Oct 18, 2011)

Tony has high blood pressure, not sure what tablets he's not now, but was on quite a cocktail of pills for a while


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 18, 2011)

Carvedilol is a common one (I'm on 25mg twice a day) and 150mg Irbesartan (Nearly lost this one as it's been removed from the NICE list)


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> Carvedilol is a common one (I'm on 25mg twice a day) and 150mg Irbesartan (Nearly lost this one as it's been removed from the NICE list)



I'm on Candesartan


----------

